# Steps to a new tank



## jrtiberius (Dec 1, 2005)

I set up a new tank about a week ago using Eco-Complete for the substrate. The tank took about 2 days to clear and I am wonder what is the normal time schedule for adding invertebrates (Apple snails, ghost shrimp) and fish (Guppies, betta, Pleco). I've read that one should wait a month before adding any fish, but I'm not sure if this is the case when using Eco-Complete. 
Sorry about the horrible pics, I'll post some new ones when I "barrow back" my camera from my sis.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

As far as I know, Eco-Complete has beneficial bacteria that helps to cycle your tank faster. Without fish producing nitrogen wastes, the bacteria will die off. However, you could have gotten some contaminated Eco-complete, but I believe that you should be ok adding a few fish or shrimp.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Go ahead and add a few critters. How big is your tank? Just don't start out with something as massive as a pleco or with too many. A few guppies won't produce much in the way of waste.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The Eco will not help cycle your tank. The plants however will absorb the ammonia, nitrites and nitrates, so that the cycling process is lessoned. I would start by adding a apple snail and a few shrimp this weekend. Keep a eye on the water parameters for the first week, you should see little to no spikes. Then add a fish the following week and so on. I would also float some Hornwort to help suck up nutrients, you need a lot of fast growers to start off with.

_How many gallons is this tank?_


----------



## jrtiberius (Dec 1, 2005)

It's just a little 5 gallon tank. 
I don't have any hornwort, but that white grid in the back is packed with java moss.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I've seen a large apple snail eat an entire tank of plants over a weekend. Might want to be careful there.

Ben


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

It took two days to clear up? That's quite odd...was it that milky? If so, i suspect you may have gotten a contaminated bag. Alittle milkiness that clearns up in an hour is okay...if it was milky in the bag, check your phosphates. Off the scale readings indicate a bad bag. It's been awhile since carbisea has done their recalls, but i'm sure they will still honor it if you did manage to get a bad bag.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

jrtiberius said:


> It's just a little 5 gallon tank.
> I don't have any hornwort, but that white grid in the back is packed with java moss.


The point is to have a lot of fast growers in the beginning, it's going to take a while for the Java Moss to kick in. You could also use Water sprite, Anacharis, Wisteria.


----------

